# Red River Fishing Reports 7/11



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

This spring we seen a lot of talk of drought here in the region. Well all I
can say is, "It's kinda wet for a drought year"? 
Recently we have been hit with one heavy rain after another causing high
water. The past week or so was difficult to access on most of the Red here
stateside. Since then the Red has fallen back into it's banks and is
clearing very nicely. 
We should see a steady increase in catfishing activity now. Spawn has come
and gone, high water fattened them Piggy's up, now they are back in the
River ready to Rock. 
Mid July through tell late fall is top time to hunt Red River trophy catfish
The best big cat'n is fast approaching on all of the Red River basin. 
The Fall walleye bite generally slowly begins some time in September. The
bite progress up the Red and will just get better as it gets cooler. Most
seasons we are stacking walleye well into November. 
Rivers are well known for rapid change, especially the Red. This makes it
all that much more interesting, and challenging. The best is yet to come,
things are heating up quickly. "Change is Good" 
"Piggy's are my business, and business is good" 
------------------
Ed "Backwater Eddy" Carlson 
Backwater Guiding "ED on the RED"

High water Sumo Cat #37.
"Cats on the Red"


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I was out this morning and found a stash of ~eyes~ I caught 3 and saw another five caught! The 3 I caught were 24", 18", & 12". The other guy caught a 24",20", [email protected]"'s,and a bigger one got away! Cranks and live bait rigs with worms were working the best..

Mav....


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey mav give me a little credit here.

I'll see you in the morning.


----------

